# Trails rund um Mölln



## tibo13 (2. Mai 2021)

Moin zusammen,
als frisch zugezogener Neu-Möllner bin ich mit meinem Enduro auf der Suche nach schönen Trails rund um Mölln (und ggfls. Ratzeburg) aus denen man sich eine schöne Feierabend-/Hausrunde zusammenstellen kann.

Auf den bekannten Portalen wie Komoot, Strava, etc. bin ich bisher noch nicht so richtig fündig geworden. Dort findet man zumeist nicht so spannende Rad- und Fortstwege. Ich suche hingegen eher (Single-) Trails, die gerne auch ruppig, „steil“ und technisch anspruchsvoll sein dürfen. Gegen Sprünge und Drops, die man dabei auf dem Weg mitnehmen kann, hätte ich auch nichts einzuwenden. Viele fromme Wünsche für Schleswig-Holstein, ich weiß, aber vielleicht findet sich hier ja doch etwas in der Richtung.

Harburger Berge und Hütti Trails sind mir bereits bekannt. Im North-Short e.V. in Malente bin ich selbst Mitglied. Ich suche aber explizit etwas, wo ich von zuhause aus starten kann und nicht noch vorher 1 Std. im Auto sitze.

Also falls jemand Tipps hat, wo es rund um Mölln die schönsten Trails gibt, immer her damit. Gerne auch per PM, wenn es sich um Trails handelt, die nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt sind. Grobe Richtungsangaben würden mir auch schon helfen, um selbst auf Erkundungstour zu gehen. Vielleicht bietet sich ja auch eine gemeinsame Tour (unter den aktuellen gesetzlichen Bestimmungen) an.

Freue mich auf Eure Hinweise und Ratschläge.


----------



## Beppo (10. Juli 2021)

Moin,
was Du dort suchst, wirst Du dort nicht finden! Die Gegend ist herrlich bewaldet, aber topographisch unaufgeregt. Eher etwas für den XC-Fahrer. Klar, gehts auch überall wieder runter...Schotterautobahn...
Wenn Du den Weg Ole Drift hochfährst und Dich dann Richtung Norden hältst, findest Du im Ansatz nette Wege. Und Hunde, nebst Herrchen&Frauchen

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

